# Professional DAW PC Build - help needed :)



## TimTeyso (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I work as a composer assistant in Germany and was tasked with building a new Main PC for the composer. Since I haven't followed the newest hardware trends for a while, I was hoping that all of you could give me some tips what components to buy. The PC will only be used for composing with Cubase.

The current setup is:

Operating System: Windows 10 Home
CPU: Intel Xeon E5-2680 v4 (https://ark.intel.com/content/www/d...n-processor-e52680-v4-35m-cache-2-40-ghz.html)
Motherboard: Gigabyte X99P-SLI-CF (https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-X99P-SLI-rev-10#ov)
Memory: 8 x 16 GB (=128 GB) DDR4 RAM (Manufacturer: Kingston)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX1060 6 GB
System Hard Drive with 500 GB, 3 x 2 TB Sample Drives (SATA SSDs)

The system has 3 monitors attached to it, 2 for Cubase and 1 to play back video.
All the active projects are located on a 2 TB Sata SSD, which is essentially a huge Dropbox, so that the projects are saved to the cloud instantly.
The projects right now have about 250 VST Instrument tracks loaded at a time, and each time the composer wants to save the currently open project, it takes about 30 seconds. He often works with the "global copy" key command, which takes about 30 seconds until everything is copied. During this time the project freezes. (Disabling the internet connection, so that the dropbox doesn't sync automatically when saving the project didn't solve the problem).
This of course robs him of a good chunk of time each day, which is the reason why he is ready to invest a good sum of money to build a new system (quote: "the best and fastest system one can possibly build"). Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance!
Tim


----------



## Pictus (Jul 25, 2022)

New AMD and Intel CPUs almost here...









AMD Ryzen 7000 'Zen 4' Lineup Rumored To Include Ryzen 9 7950X, Ryzen 9 7900X, Ryzen 7 7800X & Ryzen 5 7600X, Flagship May Cost As Much As $900 US


AMD's Ryzen 7000 Desktop CPUs will launch in September in four flavors, the Ryzen 9 7950X, Ryzen 9 7900X, Ryzen 7 7800X & Ryzen 5 7600X




wccftech.com












Intel 13th Gen Raptor Lake Desktop CPUs Specs, Performance, Price, & Availability - Everything We Know So Far


Intel's 13th Gen Raptor Lake Desktop CPUs with Raptor Cove cores launch in 2022 & here's all the specs, prices, performance you need to know.




wccftech.com












Intel Core i7-13700K 16 Core & 5.3 GHz Raptor Lake CPU Benchmarks Leaked, Up To 17% Faster Than 12700K & Beats The Ryzen 9 5950X Too


Intel's Core i7-13700K 16 Core Raptor Lake Desktop CPU benchmarks have leaked out and its faster than AMD's 16 Core Ryzen 9 5950X.




wccftech.com





You can use the current PC SSDs and GPU and build something +- like


https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/G8R6pH


Or if want to buy GPU + boot SSD


https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/rdCVmr


You may need a LGA1700 KIT NM-i17xx-MP83








NM-i17xx-MP83 mounting-kit


The NM-i17xx-MP83 is a SecuFirm2™ mounting upgrade kit that allows Noctua CPU coolers with 83mm mounting pitch (see detailed compatibility information) to be upgraded to Intel’s latest LGA1700 (LGA17xx family) platform. True to the SecuFirm2™ tradition, it combines outstanding reliability...




noctua.at





How to build (same case/motherboard)


Cheap Windows OEM key








Ad: Pay just $12 for Microsoft Windows 10 lifetime license , $25 for Office in July Shopping Sale


Tired of sitting on a pirated "Windows" or seeing an annoying activation reminder? Well, we have great news for you - right now, in honor of the upcoming summer, Vipkeysale.com, Windows 10...




www.guru3d.com





The first thing to do is to update the motherboard BIOS, can do without CPU/RAM/GPU installed.
It is the same process you see in


Some stuff you may like:









Unofficial Windows 10 Audio Workstation build and tweak guide - Part 1


Part 1 of 3. Tweaks and optimizations for getting the most out of your Windows 10 workstation, when using with a DAW.




devblogs.microsoft.com









Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## TimTeyso (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks for the help!  From what I've read, it'll be better to wait until the next CPU generation comes along. Plenty of time to delve into all the useful videos and blogposts you've linked to! Thank you and maybe I'll have more concrete questions when the the time comes to really pick all the parts.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 27, 2022)

I am glad to help.
Good idea to wait, the next Intel 13th generation + Z790 motherboard
or
AMD Zen 4 + X670 motherboard maybe will able to use 128GB DDR5.

"Ultimate" starter kit for a PC waiting for a CPU + motherboard + RAM


https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/XGnRY9


It has a BIG radiator, *it will be more silent* and efficient for the next power hungry CPU








AMD's Top Ryzen 9 7000 "Zen 4" Desktop CPUs Reportedly Feature 170W TDP Designs


AMD high-end Ryzen 9 7000 "Raphael" Desktop CPUs based on the Zen 4 core architecture may operate at a normal TDP of up to 170W.




wccftech.com





How to add the BIG AIO cooler to the Phanteks Eclipse P500A


IF the next CPU will be Intel 12/13 generation, will need a LGA1700 kit


IF Intel did not fixed the socket in the Z790 motherboard, you better get this

Or this


https://www.overclock.net/threads/i-installed-the-thermalright-12th-gen-socket-frame-very-impressed-with-the-results.1799520/



Also some high performance thermal paste, but with more lifespan.

It is a very dense paste and to *proper apply a small thin layer *all over the CPU or
cooler, better use a heat gun or hair dryer, *check this video at 12 minutes.*
But different from the guy in the video, I would keep the hair dryer on and apply over
the cooler and not over the CPU.


BTW, you mentioned "the best and fastest system one can possibly build", now
it has a 700W fanless PSU + 8TB SSD M.2 PCIe drive for the libraries.


----------



## davidnaroth (Jul 27, 2022)

Also waiting for the new Intels. I really want to upgrade my PC but no point in buying gen12 at current price, when 13 will be around the same with better specs!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 27, 2022)

Any helpful comment re. these ???? Have used without issue, but not on newer hi-core CPU(s).


----------



## Pictus (Jul 27, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Any helpful comment re. these ???? Have used without issue, but not on newer hi-core CPU(s).



Nothing will last like this, but I do not think it will be good for the new power hungry CPUs. 


Well, there is a new thermal paste/film that is *VERY *durable and very good performance.
But it is *aimed at direct die high temperature like in GPU/laptops*, it needs 60ºC to
melt and proper work.
The Honeywell PTM7950SP(the film version is the one to get)








11.0US $ 30% OFF|Honeywell Ptm7950 Phase Change Silicone Pad Sheet Laptop Phase Change Silicone Grease Cpu Thermal Conductive Paste Pad Patch - Pc Components Cooling & Tools - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com





Not the best performance in this test with a *desktop *CPU for the PTM7900, the
PTM7950 is a bit better, but the TFX is kicking ass in this test...



As our mileage always varies, maybe it is good for the newer hot power hungry desktop CPUs.

As *today *I am using Zezzio ZT-GX in the GPU, it is a TFX clone.








9.9US $ 55% OFF|ZEZZIO ZT GX 2g/6g 14.3W/mk Thermal Silicone Grease CPU Cooler Cooling Fan VGA GPU Compound Heatsink Thermal Grease|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




And when it dries, I will revive by mixing the dry paste with a bit of Krytox grease. 


https://www.krytox.com/en/-/media/files/krytox/krytox-product-overview.pdf


I suspect the mix will last "forever"... 
Already using the Krytox mix in the CPU with another paste...

BTW, the new Zezzio ZT-GX*S* is nano diamond based*, no idea about lifespan.*
You know...
"Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend", but if it does not scratch the CPU/GPU DIE surface,
maybe it can be a friend to our PCs too.


----------



## TimTeyso (Jul 28, 2022)

Pictus said:


> "Ultimate" starter kit for a PC waiting for a CPU + motherboard + RAM
> 
> 
> https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/XGnRY9
> ...


Nice! Although silence isn't a priority for this build, since the PC will be in a separate room. The composer wants a rack case (right now he has something like this: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...aeuse-TCG-4860KX07-1-4HE-528mm--s_721626.html). I'm not sure if such a case will work with a big cooling unit, but I guess we'll see when the motherboards for next gen CPUs release what case would be appropriate. And in the end, performance is more important than the PC case.

And thank you again for all the help, the links are really useful (I already built like 5 PCs in my lifetime, but, as an example, never considered the difference in thermal pastes before ^^)


----------



## Pictus (Jul 28, 2022)

You are welcome.
With the rack case there's no room for any decent cooling solution capable of handling
a power-hungry CPU. Remove the fan and *cut some part* in the back to pass the AIO 
CPU block and leave the radiator outside.




The radiator must be above the CPU level.


----------



## antihero151 (Jul 28, 2022)

@Pictus Server rack cooling is a completely different beast...

edit: Though yeah, you're probably more right about it needing a better cooling than my imagination of the likely hood of 60-120mm server fans making server room noise in a recording studio.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 15, 2022)

Halnziye HY-P16





HY-P16 16.1W/m-K thermal grease 1g syringe in the paper box_Shenzhen Halnziye Electronics Co., Ltd.


HY-P16 16.1W/m-K thermal grease 1g syringe in the paper box-Shenzhen Halnziye Electronics Co., Ltd.




www.halnziye.net












4.65US $ 5% OFF|1 PCS,15.2 / 16.1W/MK,HY P15 / 16,1g,Thermal Compound,Amd/Intel Processor, CPU/GPU Cooling Paste,Cooler Cooling Fan Plaster|Silicone Sealant| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









Looks like we have a new champion for endurance(PCM) and performance.


----------



## TimTeyso (Nov 4, 2022)

Now that the new CPUs have come out, it would be great if we could revive this thread. We already decided that it won't be a rack build so that the cooling can be optimal. Suggestion for all the parts would be greatly appreciated.

As a reminder: I'm working as a composer assistant and the composer wants to have "the best and fastest system one can possibly build". The current build and all other informations can be found on the first post of this thread.


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 4, 2022)

It's a bit of a complicated matter these days. 128GB of RAM on DDR5 is a no go on AM5 (AMD) . So that means Intel 13th gen with DDR4. Or AM4 with 128GB of DDR4 but missing out on the latest generation of CPU's. So yeah I guess long story short - 13900K - 128GB DDR4 is in the area of what you want. I'm on my phone so I can't go in to much detail right now, but I do hope it's some food for thought.


----------



## TimTeyso (Nov 7, 2022)

That's a great start!
I've compiled a list based on all of your recommendations.
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/TbMMKpv

Additionally, I'll buy the Halnziye HY-P16 thermal paste.

Does this sound like the best DAW PC build?
Will all the pieces fit together?


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 10, 2022)

As you planned to get a GPU, I would suggest you get the 13900KF, which is a bit less expensive. Unless you need iGPU.

It may be not THE best DAW PC build but it's definitely one of the strongest you can get 
All looks good.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 10, 2022)

I wouldn't spend 1.5k on that SSD. 
It's not a particularly good drive and you are paying a massive premium for it. 
It only makes sense if you want to use it in a laptop with one slot. 

I would either buy two 4TB M.2 drives or a single 7.68TB U.3
Enterprise drive from Micron or Samsung. 
You will need an adapter to use that but they aren't expensive.


----------



## TimTeyso (Nov 10, 2022)

After some more research, I've changed the build a bit:
https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/yCKbZw

As a lot of people have suggested, the 8TB M.2-SSD doesn't make a lot of sense for this, for now I'll use the SSDs from the current PC. I changed the RAM since apparently the Teamgroup-RAM has subpar performance with Intel GPUs. I changed the cooling since I'm not that comfortable working with water cooling, changed the Power supply due to the power needs of the changed build and added two additional fans.



Manaberry said:


> As you planned to get a GPU, I would suggest you get the 13900KF, which is a bit less expensive. Unless you need iGPU.


That's a good idead, I'll compare the prices for both CPUs when (hopefully) some sales come around with Black Friday/Cyber Monday!


----------



## Superabbit (Nov 11, 2022)

TimTeyso said:


> The projects right now have about 250 VST Instrument tracks loaded at a time


Wow. I seldom get it above 5 at a time.


----------

